# Video I made in High School.



## Sterling (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGaWZnEiFmI...nel_video_title

Damn, it won't let me put it in player tags. I just thought I'd post this here, some of you may enjoy it.



			
				KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGaWZnEiFmI[/youtube]




TY Kirby Boy.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)

EDIT: No Problem.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 15, 2011)

1:49-1:57 shaky cam ftw

This reminds me of the high school health videos my class was supposed to do years ago. The majority of us failed though lol. I think it's somewhere on Youtube but I'd have to go find that terrible thing @[email protected]


Also, I would never go through such lengths to return a random's wallet lol

(I'm a terrible... terrible person)


----------



## Sterling (Jun 15, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> 1:49-1:57 shaky cam ftw
> 
> This reminds me of the high school health videos my class was supposed to do years ago. The majority of us failed though lol. I think it's somewhere on Youtube but I'd have to go find that terrible thing @[email protected]
> 
> ...


Creative choreography going on there. I couldn't beat him up for real (not that I'd want to), so that was an "Elegant" solution.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 15, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very. For a simple video it worked out well.. I don't know why but I just felt like pointing out the shaky cam.

Overall, enjoyable video. Was this also a school project? If so, how did you do on it? (if you can remember)


----------



## Ikki (Jun 15, 2011)

And they lived happily ever after.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 15, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the first year the school had this class. They bought us some nice handycams, and let us have free reign of the school (for the most part). The teacher wasn't very good at teaching us, and this was one of the only projects we were able to do. We did extremely well, and the rest of the class were put on another video team. We had 5 people, the other team had like 9.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfFiafji_VU&feature=related[/youtube]

I'd say we had the better team. Not to bash them, but their video was... Wierd.

Their video was why I made ours silent.

@Ikki: lol.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 15, 2011)

That video was very... different. That one reminds me more of the fail my group had. For a group of 9 there wasn't really much to it also 

I'm not sure if that group did it intentionally or not but my group also had an issue with our audio so we were forced to record something separate and place it on top of the video. It made what we had seem A LOT more awkward and terrible than what it already was.

I actually found the video on YT but... it's so terrible I think I'll just leave it where it is lol


----------



## Sterling (Jun 15, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> That video was very... different. That one reminds me more of the fail my group had. For a group of 9 there wasn't really much to it also
> 
> I'm not sure if that group did it intentionally or not but my group also had an issue with our audio so we were forced to record something separate and place it on top of the video. It made what we had seem A LOT more awkward and terrible than what it already was.
> 
> I actually found the video on YT but... it's so terrible I think I'll just leave it where it is lol


If I had a decent camera and some willing bodies, I would make YT videos and learn aftereffects and stuff. 9 People with at least 3 that looked busy. We actually did ours in 30 minutes (shooting), and 45 of editing and fine tuning. We had a couple of failed efforts before that, and had a 6th member. He made the video almost totally about himself. We kicked him from our group and got that one done.

High school kids also have a weird thing about acting and cameras. While I, Chris and Chase appeared, Chase didn't want to be in it. That skinny bastard. At any rate, my class enjoyed watching my running animation and costume change mid video. Adding to the comedy was the fact the door next to the one he was trying to open was unlocked, and fat guy + stairs = luls.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey I for one think Darth Desperado is a cool man.

One who walks across the line.

One who walks over the line.

One who walks through the line.

Walks beyond the line.

There is no line.....




FOR HIM


----------



## Mrkinator (Jun 23, 2011)

That was a cool pretty cool film, I quite enjoyed it. I have to agree, yours was definitely better. Darth Desperado was...uh...interesting, but I liked your idea better.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 23, 2011)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> That was a cool pretty cool film, I quite enjoyed it. I have to agree, yours was definitely better. Darth Desperado was...uh...interesting, but I liked your idea better.


Thanks, I love your films as well. I really wished I had gotten more from my classmates in that video. Camera shy bastards.

Hell I was willing to chase that guy, and it made everyone laugh. For the pure comedic value, we put in a threatening "You" track when I pointed and moved my mouth.


----------



## Mrkinator (Jun 23, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Thanks, I love your films as well. I really wished I had gotten more from my classmates in that video. Camera shy bastards.
> 
> Hell I was willing to chase that guy, and it made everyone laugh. For the pure comedic value, we put in a threatening "You" track when I pointed and moved my mouth.


Why thank you! I know it can be tough to get people in front of a camera, luckily I have really out going friends. I'm usually the guy that likes to stick to directing/editing, but good for you for playing the part you did. It might seem silly what you're doing in front of the camera, but if in the end it makes people laugh, then that's all that matters.


----------

